
The Olympics didn’t stumble because of Millennials. It stumbled because of NBC - eamann
https://medium.com/@brentonhenry/no-bloomberg-the-olympics-didnt-stumble-because-of-millenials-it-stumbled-because-of-nbc-17435801e8
======
DerekL
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12354365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12354365)

